# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Πρόσκρουση BS Paros

## apollo_express

Αυτή την ώρα είναι δεμένο στη Νάξο και έπεσε ένας δύτης. Από ότι είδα έχει και ένα βαθούλωμα στο πλάι.

----------


## SEIMANIS SPYROS

εγινε κατι στο πλοιο??

----------


## gpap2006

Χτύπησε το πρωί στην προβλήτα στη Δονούσα. Η Δονούσα δεν έχει λιμάνι παρά μια μικρή προβλήτα 15 μέτρων μέσα στο πελαγος, ΠΑΝΤΕΛΩΣ εκτεθημένη στους νοτιάδες. Δεν θέλει και πολύ για να γίνει η ζημιά. Ελπίζω να μην είναι κάτι σοβαρό.

----------


## SEIMANIS SPYROS

ευχαριστω για την ενημερωση!!!!

----------


## Mitni

Live εδώ

----------


## thanos75

Απ'ότι διάβασα στο in.gr μετέφερε 226 επιβάτες και απαγορεύτηκε προς το παρόν ο απόπλους από τη Νάξο.  Μακάρι να μην είναι τίποτα σοβαρό :Sad:

----------


## Rocinante

Το πλοιο σε λιγη ωρα στην Παρο. Οποτε μαλλον δεν ηταν κατι σοβαρο.

----------


## gpap2006

Το πλοίο συνεχίζει για Πάρο Πειραια. Το απογευματινό δρομολόγιο δεν θα γίνει (μήπως πάει Νεώριο για επισκευή?). Οι σημερινοί επιβάτες για Πάρο και Νάξο θα φύγουν στις 17.45 με τον ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑ. Μικρές Κυκλάδες και Αμοργός βολεύονται με τα τοπικά του ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣ. Αύριο το πρωί το δρομολόγιο προς Παροναξια θα γίνει απο το ΙΘΑΚΗ. Tο αυριανό απογευματινό (17.30) από το ΝΑΞΟΣ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε όλους τους φίλους για την άμεση ενημέρωση. Ας ελπίσουμε ότι δεν είναι κάτι σοβαρό και γρήγορα να είναι κοντά μας. :Sad:

----------


## DeepBlue

Ας δούμε και μια εισοδό του στο μεγάλο λιμάνι πρίν λίγες ημέρες,με τις ευχές όλων μας για γρήγορη επιστροφή του. :Wink:  Για όλους τους φίλους του...P1050294.jpg

----------


## basilis.m

τετοια λιμανια που εχουμε τι περιμενουμε 
οι ανθρωποι αυτοι-χωρις υπερβολες-καθημερινα κανουν αθλους

----------


## Amorgos66

...στο τοπικο καναλι της Συρου TV1 στο βραδινο του δελτίο ακουστηκε
ότι προκληθηκε ¨βουλιαγμα¨στο πρυμναιο τμημα του πλοιου,πάνω
απο την ισαλο γραμμη....και οτι μετεφερε εκεινη τη στιγμη 62 επιβατες
και 65 μελη του πληρώματος.....

----------


## apollo_express

> ...στο τοπικο καναλι της Συρου TV1 στο βραδινο του δελτίο ακουστηκε
> ότι προκληθηκε ¨βουλιαγμα¨στο πρυμναιο τμημα του πλοιου,πάνω
> απο την ισαλο γραμμη....και οτι μετεφερε εκεινη τη στιγμη 62 επιβατες
> και 65 μελη του πληρώματος.....


Στη φωτογραφία του DeepBlue έχω σημειώσει την περιοχή που φαινόταν το βούλιαγμα της λαμαρίνας. Είναι από αυτήν την πλευρά που φαίνεται στη φωτογρφία περίπου στο μέσον της κυκλωμένης περιοχής και κάτω από το ζωνάρι. Δυστυχώ δε σκέφτηκα να το βγάλω φωτογραφία.

P1050294.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Μου κάνει εντύπωση πως βρήκε στο σημείο αυτό το καράβι στον ντόκο της Δονούσας. Το καλοκαίρι ήμουν εκεί και η προβλήτα είναι ένα κομμάτι τσιμέντο μέσα στην ανοικτή θάλασσα, όπως περιγράφεται και παραπάνω, και το πλοίο αφού κάνει μία αριστερή στροφή στην προσέγγισή του, κάνει ανάποδα στη προβλήτα ενώ αριστερά και δεξιά δεν υπάρχει μώλος, βράχια ή κάτι άλλο για να βρεί, παρά μόνο ανοικτή θάλασσα.

----------


## gpap2006

Φεύγει εντός ολίγου για Ερμούπολη. Επισκευή και ετήσια θα κάνει.

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλοι στη Σύρο ετοιμάστε τις μηχανές :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## MARGARITIS24

> Φίλοι στη Σύρο ετοιμάστε τις μηχανές.


για να μην περιμενετε τους συριανους δειτε το στον πειραια

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Το πλοίο είναι ήδη πάνω στη "μικρή" δεξαμενή του ΝΕΩΡΙΟΥ της Σύρου. 

Αν δε με απατά η μνήμη μου, ήταν μέχρι τώρα το μόνο από τα μικρά Blue Star που παρέμενε αγρατζούνιστο. Το Ithaki, ας πούμε, είχε χτυπήσει το βολβό του πριν κάμποσα χρόνια ενώ και το Naxos είχε "βρει" και είχε σπάσει μια προπέλα, απ' ό,τι θυμάμαι.

----------


## Nikos_V

> για να μην περιμενετε τους συριανους δειτε το στον πειραια


Εγω προσωπικα αυτο δεν το καταλαβα!!
[Για να μην περιμενετε τους Συριανους]δηλαδη εμεις οι Συριανοι εχεις την εντυπωση οτι θα δειχναμε το μεγεθος της ζημιας!!Εαν ηταν ετσι και στην περιπτωση του Σουπερφερυ ΙΙ που περασε μπροστα μας στα πεντε μετρα θα σου εβαζα μια φωτογραφια ιση με το μποι σου φιλε MARGARITIS.
Εγω δεν συμφωνω με τις φωτογραφιες που αναβασες.Πρεπει πριν απο ολα να υπαρχει σεβασμος στην εταιρια και στους πλοιαρχους.
Οσο για ολα οσα γραφετε για το που και το πως εγινε ολοι εχουμε τις πληροφοριες μας αλλα καλο θα ειναι να ειμαστε λιγο ποιο μαζεμενοι!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## GiorgosVitz

> Εγω προσωπικα αυτο δεν το καταλαβα!!
> [Για να μην περιμενετε τους Συριανους]δηλαδη εμεις οι Συριανοι εχεις την εντυπωση οτι θα δειχναμε το μεγεθος της ζημιας!!Εαν ηταν ετσι και στην περιπτωση του Σουπερφερυ ΙΙ που περασε μπροστα μας στα πεντε μετρα θα σου εβαζα μια φωτογραφια ιση με το μποι σου φιλε MARGARITIS.
> Εγω δεν συμφωνω με τις φωτογραφιες που αναβασες.Πρεπει πριν απο ολα να υπαρχει σεβασμος στην εταιρια και στους πλοιαρχους.
> Οσο για ολα οσα γραφετε για το που και το πως εγινε ολοι εχουμε τις πληροφοριες μας αλλα καλο θα ειναι να ειμαστε λιγο ποιο μαζεμενοι!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Συμφωνώ μαζί σου Νikos_V για το θέμα των φωτογραφιών απόλυτα. Σχετική συζήτηση έχει γίνει και στο θέμα του Superferry ΙΙ,γι' αυτό δε θα πω κάτι παραπάνω. Όσον αφορά για το που έγινε, μιας και επίσημα λέγεται ότι το πλοίο προσέκρουσε στη Δονούσα, δε νομίζω πως είναι μεμπτή η αναφορά που έκανα. 
Αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα, παρακαλώ κάποιον από τους διαχειριστές να αφαιρέθει το σχετικό σχόλιο που έκανα. 
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Nikos_V

Σημερα το απογευμα ηρθε το Μπλου Σταρ Παρος.........PA220151.JPG

PA220192.JPG

PA220261.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

ευχαριστούμε για την άμεση ανταπόκριση φίλε Nikos_V :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Το χτύπημα που έχει το βαπόρι είναι λίγο κάτω από την ίσαλο γραμμή περίπου 1,5μ σε μήκος (σε κάποια φωτό το είδα) αριστερά του και πρός την πλώρη.
Δεν φαίνόταν να είχε "σχιστεί" η λαμαρίνα απλά είχε φύγει το χρώμα (λογικό) και είναι σαν βαθούλωμα.......

----------

